# Mitered Bevel



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

This is the third doll cradle my wife, Susan, and I have made. They are all the same design. We had to get updated plans as the first one was lost. The sides have a 10d bevel as the ends. The end sides have are mitered @ 10d with a 3d bevel. We preassembled the four pieces and taped them together. No matter what we did the end pieces show a gap of credit card thickness on one side abutting the side of the cradle. As they are beveled they match up great on the inside. We followed the direction exactly and even made two test ends which fit fine.
The carcass is glued and doweled and I see no way to hide the gaps. I have tried several tests on scrap, e.g., hot hide glue and sanding dust, TimberMate and varnish mixed with dust. The all stick out like a sore thumb. I am, at this time, just going to say to hell with it and finish it an get on to another project.
Any other methods of making this less obvious?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Cut a sliver out of the same wood and glue it in.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

> Cut a sliver out of the same wood and glue it in.
> 
> - jbay


Or cut a small groove along the gap and inlay an accent strip (error becomes "design feature")


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

FWIW, when I crunch the numbers for a 4-sided box with the sides having a slope that is 10 degrees off of vertical, I get a miter angle of *9.9 degrees*, and a bevel angle of *1.7 degrees* (not 3)


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Gerald spend the time dialing in your cutting method.
Compound meters are very difficult but it can be done. Two things come to mind meticulous saw setup and stock prep.
Before you know it you'll be saving time and your mind.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Jerry, that must be the solution. I test fit a strip in the gap and it does not look good. I'm doing to keep the gap. All the pieces we cut right on the money according to the instructions. I' just going to live with it. I figured the instructions were right on. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Jerry; I have hardly any math skills. Is there a web site that one can punch in the numbers to check what is instructed in the drawings?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

How tall are you pieces Gerald?


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

The back piece is cut from a piece 12.5''W, X 9 3/8'' tall. The miter cut begins

```
1 5/8'' in from the bottom edge. The bottom is beveled
```
 10d.
The front is cut from a a piece 12''W X 8'' tall. The miter starts

```
1 3/8'' in from the edge. This too is cut
```
 10d on the bottom. This is so the ends line up with the 10d mitered ends of the sides.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

> Jerry; I have hardly any math skills. Is there a web site that one can punch in the numbers to check what is instructed in the drawings?
> 
> - Gerald Thompson


Here's one: pdxtex.com (Note that your angle is considered an 80 deg. angle, not 10)


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Jerry; I have no idea what values to enter where. I don't know what side A or B is and I have never heard the term included angle. You are dealing with a person that had one semester of general math 60 years ago If knew what went where I can probably get it done.

Thank you.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Jerry; I finally figured it out. I came up with the same numbers you did in your earlier post. Thanks again.


----------

